# Stupid pump bent over rows 315lbs barbell rows....



## saltylifter (Apr 13, 2016)

Love those stop and pull bent over rows for building good mass in the back..
Why do you like them? 
Why do you hate them? 
Or do you even lift bro?

My back and bicep workout..
Bent over rows 5x10-15
Single arm Lat pull down 4x15
Hammer machine rows 4x12 
Behind back Lat pull down 4x10
Alternating db curls 4x15
Single arm cable curls 4x12 
Cable rows 4x15
Super set 
Hammer curls 4x10
Hyperextensions 3x15
Super set 
Machine curls 3xfailure


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2016)

If I didn't get such bad back pumps I would do barbell rows after pulling every week. One of the best back exercises out there. That and old school tbar rows. 

Nice vid salty


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> If I didn't get such bad back pumps I would do barbell rows after pulling every week. One of the best back exercises out there. That and old school tbar rows.
> 
> Nice vid salty



Thanks man... 
It's they heavy hyperextension that give me the worst back pumps where I have to lay down cause I can't stand from it.. the pump locks up my lower back and brings me down.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Thanks man...
> It's they heavy hyperextension that give me the worst back pumps where I have to lay down cause I can't stand from it.. the pump locks up my lower back and brings me down.



Back pumps are the devil. I'm finally getting them under control which is a great thing. If I keep my hammies and hips/glutes stretched and loose then Im good. But they have ruined more workouts than I can count.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Back pumps are the devil. I'm finally getting them under control which is a great thing. If I keep my hammies and hips/glutes stretched and loose then Im good. But they have ruined more workouts than I can count.



It's the lower back pumps that have made me walk out of the gym all together before. Like u I got to make sure I'm damn good and warmed up or this old body will fall apart.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2016)

I seriously gotta figure something out for us guys that get crippled by these things... 

It's some connection between the abductors, and QL. I am going thru this now with the high volume I am doing. Paused squats, front squats, RDL, hyperextension, reverse hyper all set it off bad.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I seriously gotta figure something out for us guys that get crippled by these things...
> 
> It's some connection between the abductors, and QL. I am going thru this now with the high volume I am doing. Paused squats, front squats, RDL, hyperextension, reverse hyper all set it off bad.



I hang from the pull up bar stretching everything out, foam role, do many other stretches and when it flares up nothing can stop it from crippling me. That would be bad ass if u found the secret to this mystery.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I seriously gotta figure something out for us guys that get crippled by these things...
> 
> It's some connection between the abductors, and QL. I am going thru this now with the high volume I am doing. Paused squats, front squats, RDL, hyperextension, reverse hyper all set it off bad.





Pillar if u ever figure it out I will give u a handy. Seriously though I watch guys like Jesse Norris do sets of 10 15 and 20 on squat and deadlift with no belt on and wonder why they don't get pumps like that. It's not that my lower back is weak, because it's very strong actually, but it has to do with the blood flow to the erectors or something. I hope someone figures this shit out some day. Hopefully before I die. Lol


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 13, 2016)

I would guess one reason is its due to an anterior pelvic tilt. I'd assume you guys have that as well as myself. Those erectors are  hypertonic.... Strong pulls btw salty keep it up brother.


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2016)

Rows and Tbar rows have always been my go-to aside from deadlift. For back the rest is all hogwash.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> *I hang from the pull up bar stretching everything out*, foam role, do many other stretches and when it flares up nothing can stop it from crippling me. That would be bad ass if u found the secret to this mystery.



^^ THIS ^^  I tend to use a dip belt with a couple plates for a good stretch on back and leg days.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 13, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> ^^ THIS ^^  I tend to use a dip belt with a couple plates for a good stretch on back and leg days.



That's a good idea thanks man. I'll give it a try.


----------

